# Sieg C6, Grizzly G0516, Hare & Forbes AL-60 Metal Lathe Modifications



## Jim Dobson (Jun 14, 2019)

Sieg C6, Grizzly G0516, Hare & Forbes AL-60 Metal Lathe Modifications

Known as the Sieg C6 or the Grizzly G0516 or the Hare & Forbes AL-60 metal lathe. A look at some of the mods that I have done on this 10x22 lathe.


----------



## TIM-RANEY (Oct 10, 2021)

I really enjoyed your video. I have been using a Grizzly G0516 since buying it in 2008. I have made some of the modifications similar to yours over the years. Depending on the compound rest's angle, the handwheel would interfere with the cross slide handwheel. I was very irritating to me. Recently though, I turned a smaller diameter handwheel for the compound rest slide. It works great...wish I had done it sooner. Thanks again for the insights in your video!


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks Tim, enjoy your lathe. They are a great machine!


----------

